# My Favorite new Website



## Cryozombie (Sep 16, 2008)

WONDER HOW TO

Video Tutorials on how to do... well.. Stuff.

Need to Build a Hovercraft?  Learn to Cross Stitch?   Paint a Portrait?  Cook a Turkey?

It's fun, and a huge time waster... if learning how to do "Stuff" is a waste of time.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 17, 2008)

Its a great website and very addictive , i'm currently studying how to hack into a coke machine , thanks for sharing Cryo .


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 17, 2008)

good site
thanks


----------



## Shicomm (Sep 19, 2008)

Great site indeed !


----------

